# British Open Golf Pool



## Noahfence (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am running a golf pool and giving away 2 passes to Sandpiper golf course which is located near Vancouver BC.

I realize most people in this group are not near Vancouver but the passes are awarded via email so you could re-sell the passes quite easily on Vancouver's Craig's List for half price and put $70 bucks in your pocket.

So who is up for a little fun? You think you know who will win the British Open?

The rules are simple 6 players from the field.
All your players must make the cut and the lowest team aggregate score will win.

All entries are time and date stamped and ties will be broken by whoever posted the winning team score first.

To be eligible, you must submit your 6 players in the comments below no later than 10 pm (Pacific Time), 11 pm (Mountain Time) on Wednesday July 15, 2015.

To enter google BCGolfPages and click on the British Open Golf Pool link

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## djw2033 (Jun 9, 2015)

great idea too bad not near me!


----------



## Noahfence (Jul 14, 2015)

djw2033 said:


> great idea too bad not near me!


Yes but like I wrote in the post. The passes are emailed to you so you could easily resell the passes on Vancouver's Craig's List for half price and pocket $70


----------

